# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  Irkey 4.5.0 HTC Mondorudo,HTC MYST,HTC EVO 3D,DELL StreakAndroid Devices

## mohamed73

*ADDED:*  *  HTC Mondorudo (Droid DNA)* *
 Change CID, Super CID,Change IMEI, S-OFF, S-ONE, Reset Tamper Flag* *Video:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *   HTC MYST (First)* *
 Unlock Sim and Network Lock   HTC EVO 3D (Shooter u)* *
 Change CID, Super CID,Change IMEI (Normal & Boot Mod)    Asus Transformer Android Devices* * UnBreak,Update via FastBoot & QDL Mod
 All**Partition**: dbl,fsbl, osbl,amss,dsp1,dt,appsbl,appsboot,boot,system,user data,recovery,logfilter    DELL StreakAndroid Devices* * UnBreak,Update via FastBoot & QDL Mod
 All* *Partition**: dbl,fsbl, osbl,amss,dsp1,dt,appsbl,appsboot,boot,system,user data,recovery,logfilter*  *Bug Fix:
 Fix the problem, make DIAG file for changes CID and calibration*. 
!! It's Auto Update just Update ir-key software from Update button !!  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Buy Online*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

